# Any experience?



## Sampsonite (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m new to the forum and have gotten some great advice already but here’s the deal. Before joining I got some gear from a couple of different sources and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with either. I don’t plan on running anything until after I get some lab work done and evaluated but either way I have extra that was going to a friend and I don’t want to give anyone bunk gear or worse something that could hurt them. One lab is Mirakuru Labs? The other is purple panda international injectables? Anyone have any experience with either of these they are willing to share it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## stonetag (Jan 9, 2018)

Didn't we have a run in with the Purple Panda dude, real prize winner there.


----------



## Jin (Jan 9, 2018)

Mirakuru is how the Japanese phonetically spell Miracle. 

Which means it's probably a Chinese brand looking to come off as a Japanese brand (no commercial Japanese UGLs), which means you've got a 50/50 chance of it being gtg. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Didn't we have a run in with the Purple Panda dude, real prize winner there.



Yeah purple panda has sent shills a few times and were banned.


----------



## Sampsonite (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m pretty sure the mirakuru is made domestic (of course that means Chinese raws, but that’s most labs I’m sure). The name is a reference to the “miracle” drug on the tv show Arrow that had a character jacked up on a juice fueled killing spree. I’m fairly confident it’s legit just unsure if it’s properly dosed. PPL is the one I am not sure about coming straight from China, I have found mostly good reviews but anyone can find plenty of bs reviews for under dosed/bunk shit these days. Thanks for the input though, guess I’ll just put it up and get some lab work when I’m ready to run it down the road.


----------



## Sampsonite (Jan 9, 2018)

Well I’m not trying to sell anything but glad to hear y’all actually weed out the ****sticks.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

PP hear nothing but bad bad bad.  If u got it from one of the boards I think, The owner and mods are dirty...  I here if members make a complaint, they get banned.  Sources run those boards we are told.  You bought it, so why don't you try it out for the safety of your friend.  You could find out better then we can tell you.  I mean since you got all this extra ??????


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 9, 2018)

Purple panda sounds like some airborne virus, like bird flu haha


----------



## knightmare999 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sampsonite said:


> Well I’m not trying to sell anything but glad to hear y’all actually weed out the ****sticks.



You'll notice it the more you hang around, but the mods here are straight shooters and work hard to keep the board honest.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 10, 2018)

Most of the good reviews on PPL are paid reviews from what I can tell.  Labs like that pay boards and review sites to delete negative reviews.


----------



## datreap (Feb 2, 2018)

they scammed me lol i ordered cialis and accutane 
they sent me some weird lotion


----------



## datreap (Feb 3, 2018)

im an idiot an wrong please delete my posts


----------



## Tbi (Jun 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> Mirakuru is how the Japanese phonetically spell Miracle.
> 
> Which means it's probably a Chinese brand looking to come off as a Japanese brand (no commercial Japanese UGLs), which means you've got a 50/50 chance of it being gtg.
> 
> Hope that helps.



If this is the Mirakuru labs I'm thinking of it's a domestic UGL. I can't imagine there are two different ones though. As someone mentioned Mirakuru is a reference to the miracle drug Slade from the Green Arrow comics used to gain superhuman abilities. I'm like 90% sure it's super legit, it has thousands of 5 star reviews and I've found that people with such large amounts of really positive reviews have always been legit. 

I'd be interested to know the OPs experience though if he used it. Regardless I'll know myself in 4 weeks or so if it's legit or not myself with labwork to back it up.


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 26, 2018)

Tbi said:


> If this is the Mirakuru labs I'm thinking of it's a domestic UGL. I can't imagine there are two different ones though. As someone mentioned Mirakuru is a reference to the miracle drug Slade from the Green Arrow comics used to gain superhuman abilities. I'm like 90% sure it's super legit, it has thousands of 5 star reviews and I've found that people with such large amounts of really positive reviews have always been legit.
> 
> I'd be interested to know the OPs experience though if he used it. Regardless I'll know myself in 4 weeks or so if it's legit or not myself with labwork to back it up.


Why hello, welcome. what a coincidence for you to just stumble upon the forum and make your first post supporting this lab. I'm willing to put all my chips on you're other 10% wager that you are full of shit.

BTW the Purple Panda has legit Testosterones, but everything else is crap.


----------



## Tbi (Jun 26, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Why hello, welcome. what a coincidence for you to just stumble upon the forum and make your first post supporting this lab. I'm willing to put all my chips on you're other 10% wager that you are full of shit.
> 
> BTW the Purple Panda has legit Testosterones, but everything else is crap.



Well, not really. While searching for anybody's experience with this lab outside of the reviews I read directly from the seller this was the first result on Google. And since nobody posted any actual personal experience with this lab earlier in the year it's not that unusual to ask if the guy who has some had a positive or negative experience. It wasn't a wager either, simply a guess, the odds of whether it's good or not. I honestly don't know either way yet.


----------



## Bignig (Jul 27, 2018)

What’s up guys since I was barely able to find reviews on mirakiru I want to share my experience with you guys. About a year ago I bought some var and some nolvadex from
this lab. It has to be legit , my dumbass was taking the var while I was heavy drinking. Therefore , I Had an allergic reaction which developed to a rash on my stomach, it was a little itchy but it’s been over a year and it went away . So no biggy, I took it for 15 days off an on. Experienced gyno, my nips became itchy. (This was my first cycle) so I didn’t know you were suppose to run an AI with it. But this must have not been completely var because var isn’t suppose aromatase. So it can probably be dianabol , or even Clen . But it’s forsure not shells , and legit AAS


----------



## Jin (Jul 27, 2018)

Bignig said:


> What’s up guys since I was barely able to find reviews on mirakiru I want to share my experience with you guys. About a year ago I bought some var and some nolvadex from
> this lab. It has to be legit , my dumbass was taking the var while I was heavy drinking. Therefore , I Had an allergic reaction which developed to a rash on my stomach, it was a little itchy but it’s been over a year and it went away . So no biggy, I took it for 15 days off an on. Experienced gyno, my nips became itchy. (This was my first cycle) so I didn’t know you were suppose to run an AI with it. But this must have not been completely var because var isn’t suppose aromatase. So it can probably be dianabol , or even Clen . But it’s forsure not shells , and legit AAS



Thanks friend. I'm sure to take advice from a guy who decides to go with "BigNig" as his screen name. 

Ps- you are an idiot if you cannot tell AAS from clen.
pps- you are an idiot.


----------



## Bignig (Jul 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thanks friend. I'm sure to take advice from a guy who decides to go with "BigNig" as his screen name.
> 
> Ps- you are an idiot if you cannot tell AAS from clen.
> pps- you are an idiot.




Like I said, it was my first cycle i wasnt giving advice at all, I was giving my experience bud .. long story short, I took var, and got gyno symptoms .. so therefore it can be something else .. I wanted to share my experience so niggas like me just order from a credible source. But anyways the var came in red capsules and the Nolva came in green capsules , no exp date.. a black small zip bag with their logo and some Chinese writing that can be peeled off ..


----------

